# Email Received re Opportunity to Opt-in to HGVC Max with my Oceanaire Week



## Seaport104 (Oct 5, 2022)

*Your Opportunity to Activate HGV Max Is Coming Soon!*​You’ll soon receive an important email from Hilton Grand Vacations letting you know that you are eligible to activate your HGV Max membership based on your timeshare purchase earlier this year.In addition to your current benefits, such as borrowing Points, saving current-year ClubPoints, converting next year’s ClubPoints to Hilton Honors Points and accessing RCI Exchange and ClubPartner Perks, HGV Max Members will enjoy the following features:

*An Expanded Portfolio of Properties* that features a new HGV Max Reservation Window starting six months before check-out, including Hilton Vacation Club resorts affiliated with HGV Club. For a full list of properties, visit *my.hgv.com/hgv-max [t.a1.hilton.com]*.
*Complimentary Reservations* across the expanded portfolio of in-network properties.
*HGV Max Rate with Hilton* providing 10% savings off regularly published rates when making reservations online at 7,000 Hilton hotels and resorts.1
You will be notified of your HGV Max membership activation period before the end of October via email. Please note that if you choose to opt in, only your eligible Points will move into HGV Max. If you do not opt-in within the enrollment period, you’ll need to purchase an additional timeshare interest or upgrade your current ownership to be eligible for HGV Max benefits.If you’re happy with your existing HGV Club membership and wish to stay with your current Club program benefits, no action will be needed on your part.












1_Subject to availability._












*To help answer any questions you may have before deciding whether to opt in, visit my.hgv.com/hgv-max [t.a1.hilton.com]. Here, you can view program features and benefits, frequently asked questions and request more information.*​*LEARN MORE [t.a1.hilton.com]*​


----------



## Seaport104 (Oct 5, 2022)

Oops, actually, I don't know which ownership triggered this. I own Oceanaire at Virginia Beach and also HGVC resorts. When I click the link to *my.hgv.com/hgv-max [t.a1.hilton.com] for additional information, it takes me to my hgvc log-in*


----------



## dayooper (Oct 6, 2022)

Seaport104 said:


> Oops, actually, I don't know which ownership triggered this. I own Oceanaire at Virginia Beach and also HGVC resorts. When I click the link to *my.hgv.com/hgv-max [t.a1.hilton.com] for additional information, it takes me to my hgvc log-in*



Did you purchase from HGVC this year?


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 6, 2022)

Will there be a cost involved?


----------



## Duh (Oct 7, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Will there be a cost involved?



No. The qualifying purchase has already been made between Jan 14th and Apr 4th (that is the optional conversion timeframe). Any purchase prior to Jan 14th does not count for getting into HGV Max and any purchase after Apr 4th automatically puts you into Max whether you want to be or not. Those who purchased between those dates have the option to be in Max or not.


----------



## Duh (Oct 7, 2022)

Seaport104 said:


> Oops, actually, I don't know which ownership triggered this. I own Oceanaire at Virginia Beach and also HGVC resorts. When I click the link to *my.hgv.com/hgv-max [t.a1.hilton.com] for additional information, it takes me to my hgvc log-in*



My understanding is that HGVC owners only had to pay a $7,000 Member Initiation Fee, not make a purchase, so anyone paying that fee would be in Max. Diamond owners had an optional period so I assume that email is from a purchase made during that optional period.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 7, 2022)

Duh said:


> My understanding is that HGVC owners only had to pay a $7,000 Member Initiation Fee, not make a purchase, so anyone paying that fee would be in Max. Diamond owners had an optional period so I assume that email is from a purchase made during that optional period.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Seaport104 (Oct 7, 2022)

dayooper said:


> Did you purchase from HGVC this year?



Not this year but last year I did.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 7, 2022)

Seaport104 said:


> Not this year but last year I did.



Interesting.


----------

